# Neches river and Village creek near silsbee



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

anyone fish village creek? looks good for channels and crappie. also i looked at the Neches where 96 crosses out of silsbee. anybody catfishing up there?
is there crappie and catfish in village creek? man that creek looks good. im in beaumont on a job and i have my boat and im going fishing when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Yep, lots of both. I dont fish down that low but further upstream north of Silsbee live bait works best.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cow bayou and village creek all of those wide creeks have good crappie fishing and good cat fishing.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

dimmit boy!! at's what i want to hear. now i just nead to find a place to get some shiners. i personally like to jig but sometimes they want the shiners. as for the cats, i'll put my ole homegrown cheesebait on 'em.
one question, i'll be fishing out of my 21' flats boat with a 150 E-tec, the canoe'ers and yakkers ain't gonna like it.


----------



## Eastexn (Jan 4, 2011)

Fond memories of Village Creek and Neches River. My Father-in-Law lived on Village Cr out of Silsbee and always caught a small stringer of small bass every time out. I fished with him on many occasions and walking the banks of those creeks throwing a H&H gets you real close to nature. He used to catch lots of good Crappie from the Neches.

He's gone now and I haven't been out on those creeks since. That's just real peacefull fishing. Time stands still on Village Creek.


----------

